# HELP doelings ate 3 lb of deforming pellets!



## WannaBeFarmR (Jul 3, 2013)

Help! My 5 doelings about 30-60 lb range got into the feed room and ate all 3lb of DuMor goat dewormer pellets last night. They also ate way more of the boss and beet pulp shreds then I normally feed them, and had access to hardware, which they spilled all over but I can't see where they've eaten any screws or anything. I don't know if all 5 ate the dewormer or just one in particular. No one looks bloated or sick yet. I am trying to get a hold of a vet but the normal vet is always closed on Wed and most of the others I've called are closed for the holiday, or out of town or don't treat livestock and can't give me advice! Is there anything I can do if I can't get a hold of a vet or until I do. Will that much dewormer kill them for sure. I'm having a horrible time, a predator came in the middle of the afternoon and killed my favorite sweet beautiful rooster yesterday and now I might loose my goat babies. I'm so upset and I have no idea how they managed to get in the feed room.


----------



## Rocco (Jul 3, 2013)

Well, the active ingredient in the wormer that they ate is one that has a wide range of dosage safety. I found this:

"Overdosage/Acute Toxicity - Morantel tartrate has a large safety margin. In cattle, dosages of up to 200 mg/kg (20 times recommended dose) resulted in no toxic reactions. The LD50 in mice is 5 g/kg. Symptoms of toxicity that might possibly be seen include increased respiratory rates, profuse sweating (in animals able to do so), ataxia or other cholinergic effects.

 Chronic toxicity studies have been conducted in cattle and sheep. Doses of 4 times recommended were given to sheep with no detectable deleterious effects. Cattle receiving 2.5 times recommended dose for 2 weeks showed no toxic signs."


Since you don't know exactly how much anyone might have eaten it is hard to "do the math", but the above LD50 number is pretty darn high. And this ingredient is metabolized pretty quickly as well. So, if they are not showing adverse signs by now maybe all will be fine.


----------



## elevan (Jul 3, 2013)

I agree with Rocco...if they're not showing adverse signs by now then just keep a watchful eye on them.  Hopefully all should be fine.

You should be able to call the manufacturer of the feed (number or some info on the bag somewhere) and ask what they recommend in case of extreme overdose.


----------



## AshleyFishy (Jul 3, 2013)

I would put free choice baking soda out incase they get a tummy ache. Give them nice fresh water and plenty of hay or browse.


----------



## WannaBeFarmR (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks that's a relief. I've been checking on them all day they seem fine so far they are drinking more then normal and pooping a lot (just a lot of nanny berries) so I'm keeping my fingers crossed they are all fine. I withheld grain this morning obviously and they have soda available and are only getting hay and lots of cold water today. Should I give them grain tonight if they are doing well and acting normal? I'm feeling less worried but am still watching them carefully.


----------



## Rocco (Jul 3, 2013)

Sylverfly said:
			
		

> Should I give them grain tonight if they are doing well and acting normal? I'm feeling less worried but am still watching them carefully.


All I can do is offer an opinion...but, if they were my goats in the same circumstance I would probably give them about half of their normal feed ration tonight, plus the free choice hay and water. I would do that to try and keep them on as normal a schedule as possible. I would probably also drench with probiotics and Red Cell in case the wormer caused extra stress- but that is just me talking.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 3, 2013)

I would call the manufacture.

I agree with free choice hay and water only.  Keep the rumin going without stressing it.

So far you are saying they seem fine, I personally would not add feed or Red Cell. It is dangerous to throw things at a goat without a genuine need for it. Red Cell is very iffy and should only be given for certain things. It is basically for anemia.


----------



## elevan (Jul 3, 2013)

I'd just give hay and water.  And maybe increase the probiotics.  But Red Cell is not called for in this instance - it's used for anemia and vitamin deficiencies.


----------



## Rocco (Jul 4, 2013)

Regarding Red Cell...

It is a broad spectrum vitamin and mineral supplement. It does contain iron, so is "labeled" for anemia, but is by no means only good for treating anemia. To say it is only for anemia is like saying a human should only take a multi-vitamin for the vitamin C if they get a cold, when in fact the supplement is good for broad spectrum health management.

Many goat people readily use Nutri-Drench whenever a goat seems off (also contains iron). At about $11 for 8 ounces, versus $20 for a gallon of Red Cell (or its DuMor equivalent, Magic Cell) it is a far better value. Also, the label gives you and actually guaranteed analysis of what is contained in the product. Nutri-Drench does not...even on their website (bovidr.com) they only tell you vaguely what is in it and not a guaranteed analysis. I prefer to know WHAT I am giving.

I manage up to as many as 100 head at a time and feel the use of Red Cell is warranted for more than the labelled "anemia", and provides a far better value than other widely used options for treating goats that are stressed or sick. It should probably not be used as any sort of daily ration, only used on an as-needed supplement basis.

My opinion.


----------



## WannaBeFarmR (Jul 4, 2013)

Well I'm glad to report that the girls made it through the night with no problems and seemed fine today. I think they are all okay, they must have split their pilfered ration pretty evenly. The only positive outcome from this is that no one should have any stomach worms now  That and I now know they are supper sneaky thieves who are too smart for their own good, so I will be putting up a separate shed to keep their grain and other goaty things in. They unlatched the door and that didn't work so they smashed out some boards in the door and made their own door...going by guilty faces I would guess Daisy and Iris master minded that one. They even took the tops off the containers, which sometimes I have trouble doing, If I hadn't been so worried and angry by the idea of them getting sick I would have been impressed.


----------



## norseofcourse (Jul 4, 2013)

Glad they are doing ok!


----------



## elevan (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## AshleyFishy (Jul 5, 2013)

Glad your girls are okay!


----------



## WannaBeFarmR (Jul 6, 2013)

Thanks everyone!


----------

